# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 50 )



## ripjack13

*Is there finish on your workbench? 
Do you try to keep the bench in a pristine and untouched condition? Or....




*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  , Texas King mess makers, and the doc too...


----------



## Nature Man

No finish, but then it's not a fancy bench. All I can do to keep it uncluttered, as it is a staging area for a variety of projects. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

oil finish on top- WOP on rest. Pristine and untouched!! Oh sure .............used and abused. But it still looks alright. I built it to use it and I do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

On the pos bench I have now it is a clear water based polyurethane. I do like some kind of a finish on a bench as it makes wiping off spills and glue drips easier. I have never refreshed it and I beat the crap out of my bench, it is a work bench. I will be building a new bench soon and it will have some kind of a finish on it also. My idea of a bench is not a work of art or like furniture, I like a bench that is heavy and solid and made to be worked on. A finish on it is part of that equation of durability. The water based finish on the old bench has held up well and I may use that again. I have been using water based poly more and more, I like that it doesn't stink up the whole house or have a flammability to it and that is important in a basement shop. It also dries quickly and allows multiple coats to be applied in a day. I do want to start spraying it and learning about that process. I have been using water based poly for floors as it has a higher solids content and is more durable and not so plastic looking. I do like that it is absolutely clear when it is dry and imparts no color to the wood, I like it for trim work in the house too. 
I remember in high school wood shop we would annually sand down the benches and apply blo and then wax the tops with johnsons paste wax or minwax.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## JohnF

One bench top is aluminum and yes a clear coat on that one. Its mostly used for light work and a place to set crap. The other is a hard maple top and it had a finish on it about 40 years ago, but hasn't since. Always something else to do if you know what I mean.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

After seeing the shops in another thread a better question of the week would be; "do you remember what your bench looks like?"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Brink

I started with BLO, after that, what ever is spilled is the "new" finish. Poly, Waterlox, Minwax stain, bourbon...it just gets wiped on.
Every once in a while, I'll plane it flat and clean, start with BLO again

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> After seeing the shops in another thread a better question of the week would be; "do you remember what your benchmarks like?"



I think ya been taking lessons from @Tclem ...... What the hell did ya just say????? I use a pencil to make marks or a marking knife but bench is a mite large to mark anything with.............

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> "do you remember what your benchmarks like?"



Stoopid Islander!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Stain only... used the stain to artificially age it, so it look like the remainder of the woodwork in the barn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I should know better, don't wake up at 5am and start typing with 1 eye still closed. you asshats know what I'm saying.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

I wonder if that's what's wrong with the missiiisissiiipppian?

He's blind in one eye and ain't tellin us!


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> I should know better, don't wake up at 5am and start typing with 1 eye still closed. you asshats know what I'm saying.



Tony Ratcliff has a nice ring to it.....


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Tony Ratcliff has a nice ring to it.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> On the pos bench I have now it is a clear water based polyurethane. I do like some kind of a finish on a bench as it makes wiping off spills and glue drips easier. I have never refreshed it and I beat the crap out of my bench, it is a work bench. I will be building a new bench soon and it will have some kind of a finish on it also. My idea of a bench is not a work of art or like furniture, I like a bench that is heavy and solid and made to be worked on. A finish on it is part of that equation of durability. The water based finish on the old bench has held up well and I may use that again. I have been using water based poly more and more, I like that it doesn't stink up the whole house or have a flammability to it and that is important in a basement shop. It also dries quickly and allows multiple coats to be applied in a day. I do want to start spraying it and learning about that process. I have been using water based poly for floors as it has a higher solids content and is more durable and not so plastic looking. I do like that it is absolutely clear when it is dry and imparts no color to the wood, I like it for trim work in the house too.
> I remember in high school wood shop we would annually sand down the benches and apply blo and then wax the tops with johnsons paste wax or minwax.



To each his own- I love building benches. The big Joinery is fun. Making it into a special piece takes not much more time then a plain piece and the same amount of wood. I have an old 200 lb metal desk that is flat and great for glue ups. I use old metal desks in shop with wheels added to move stuff around shop. When i build I always like to make it art/furniture- The wood talks to ya and tells you what it wants to be. First bench was about 10 yrs ago- plenty of beef and function. Note old military metal drawers on left or Oak box right upper. Function/ form- you can have both.....



 

I learned a lot building This one- I am a slob large deep drawers end up getting filled to the brim and then I cannot find a damn thing. Oil finish. old growth red fir top and oregon oak frame. all BLO. Probably mission style. Top permanent. Heavy to move.

Bench for son- Younger- Likes the live edge stuff- this one top comes off- a lot easier to move- Tray with cover and bottom of tray is removable for easy cleaning- sorta whimsical- only bad thing about this bench is his wife liked live edge better and she confiscated it and put in house....



 



 



 



 

red fir top and walnut frame. Fun to build. Note behind is metal bench/desk- well used.

which evolved into function and form- small drawers- a little lower-removable top. Hard maple Top- walnut frame and Big leaf maple adornments. I use it every day I am in shop. It always has something on it. It can be asked Why go to the effort to make it furniture- or the other way to look at it is Hell Why not?? I chose Why not with most of what I build....



 



 



 



 

this was a fun project. but it is really not much different then first. just fancier wood and a little more imagination..... sorry to stray- but woodworking should not have rules that are hard and fast. use your imagination.....

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

Does Formica count as a finish?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Karl_99

The primary workbench in my shop is the old kitchen counter and base cabinet section from a previous house. It has lovely bright yellow counter material.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415

I get finish on my bench every time I put finish on a piece ... get lots of glue on it too ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Tony Ratcliff has a nice ring to it.....




+  =

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

You all saw the pictures...what do you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Lou Currier said:


> You all saw the pictures...what do you think?



I think Don has gone off the deep end........... To much exposure to Dony down in msiisiipaiii @Tclem


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> I think Don has gone off the deep end........... To much exposure to Dony down in msiisiipaiii @Tclem


And the Yankee wakes up

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

In @ripjack13 case...where is his bench

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill

When I made my work/bench tables I had some poly I'd bought at an auction. Just basically used it as a "pour on" 2-3 coats. Makes it easier to clean up spills & epoxy dribbles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> I think Don has gone off the deep end........... To much exposure to Dony down in msiisiipaiii @Tclem


I've been in Hawaii to long, I read msiisiipaiii as a hawaiian word before I realised you struggle spelling @Tclem home state...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kweinert

Don't really have a bench. I have 3/4 ply on the cabinet tops I put in and the same on the outfeed table. No finish yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Mike1950 said:


> To each his own- I love building benches. The big Joinery is fun. Making it into a special piece takes not much more time then a plain piece and the same amount of wood. I have an old 200 lb metal desk that is flat and great for glue ups. I use old metal desks in shop with wheels added to move stuff around shop. When i build I always like to make it art/furniture- The wood talks to ya and tells you what it wants to be. First bench was about 10 yrs ago- plenty of beef and function. Note old military metal drawers on left or Oak box right upper. Function/ form- you can have both.....
> 
> View attachment 118451
> 
> I learned a lot building This one- I am a slob large deep drawers end up getting filled to the brim and then I cannot find a damn thing. Oil finish. old growth red fir top and oregon oak frame. all BLO. Probably mission style. Top permanent. Heavy to move.
> 
> Bench for son- Younger- Likes the live edge stuff- this one top comes off- a lot easier to move- Tray with cover and bottom of tray is removable for easy cleaning- sorta whimsical- only bad thing about this bench is his wife liked live edge better and she confiscated it and put in house....
> 
> View attachment 118452
> 
> View attachment 118453
> 
> View attachment 118454
> 
> View attachment 118455
> 
> red fir top and walnut frame. Fun to build. Note behind is metal bench/desk- well used.
> 
> which evolved into function and form- small drawers- a little lower-removable top. Hard maple Top- walnut frame and Big leaf maple adornments. I use it every day I am in shop. It always has something on it. It can be asked Why go to the effort to make it furniture- or the other way to look at it is Hell Why not?? I chose Why not with most of what I build....
> 
> View attachment 118456
> 
> View attachment 118460
> 
> View attachment 118461
> 
> View attachment 118462
> 
> this was a fun project. but it is really not much different then first. just fancier wood and a little more imagination..... sorry to stray- but woodworking should not have rules that are hard and fast. use your imagination.....




So how come a guy with all them benches has the lathe and saws buried? You related to @ripjack13 and @Tony ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> So how come a guy with all them benches has the lathe and saws buried? You related to @ripjack13 and @Tony ?



Whoa There chumsicle....I use my lathe for it's intended purpose, not a dust collector/storage/paper weight thing like he does....
Lol


----------



## rocky1

That's the only thing in your shop that wasn't buried!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

My workbench holds my lathe.




And a ton of other crap.......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Mike1950 Don't get me wrong, your bench is a thing of beauty, great craftsmanship, and something of yours that I have always admired. And I understand your point about if your going to do it why not. I guess I just never had a nice bench like that and I know how I treat mine, I don't feel bad when I cut into it or drill into it or beat the crap out of it with something. If I had a bench like yours I would cry! And I totally dig that pattern makers vice too!!! I want one of those some day. But my new bench will get an old record quick release wood workers vice that I bought at an auction.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nope, that's why we have a table cloth. My bench has been heaped for 10 or more years. I use the kitchen table between meals. If I make a mess, the table cloth covers it. Down side is for bigger projects, I have to treat the family to dinner out when the table is in use for wood projects....

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## justallan

My work bench IS an old kitchen table. My plan is to use it until it drops and then build something else that would save me some room. Problem is that it just keeps standing and putting up with the abuse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

justallan said:


> My work bench IS an old kitchen table. My plan is to use it until it drops and then build something else that would save me some room. Problem is that it just keeps standing and putting up with the abuse.


----------



## justallan

Lou Currier said:


>


Here you go Lou, it's under this slab. Look behind your screen and maybe you can see the bottom of it better.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## rocky1

justallan said:


> My work bench IS an old kitchen table. My plan is to use it until it drops and then build something else that would save me some room. Problem is that it just keeps standing and putting up with the abuse.



Power tool accidents are sometimes a necessity!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan

Heck no! I'll throw a mattress on it and show that table what real punishment is.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Snorin and fartin in your sleep may be tough on the old lady, but I don't think it's gonna affect the table nearly as much as a run away chainsaw!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Mike1950 said:


> To each his own- I love building benches. The big Joinery is fun. Making it into a special piece takes not much more time then a plain piece and the same amount of wood. I have an old 200 lb metal desk that is flat and great for glue ups. I use old metal desks in shop with wheels added to move stuff around shop. When i build I always like to make it art/furniture- The wood talks to ya and tells you what it wants to be. First bench was about 10 yrs ago- plenty of beef and function. Note old military metal drawers on left or Oak box right upper. Function/ form- you can have both.....
> 
> View attachment 118451
> 
> I learned a lot building This one- I am a slob large deep drawers end up getting filled to the brim and then I cannot find a damn thing. Oil finish. old growth red fir top and oregon oak frame. all BLO. Probably mission style. Top permanent. Heavy to move.
> 
> Bench for son- Younger- Likes the live edge stuff- this one top comes off- a lot easier to move- Tray with cover and bottom of tray is removable for easy cleaning- sorta whimsical- only bad thing about this bench is his wife liked live edge better and she confiscated it and put in house....
> 
> View attachment 118452
> 
> View attachment 118453
> 
> View attachment 118454
> 
> View attachment 118455
> 
> red fir top and walnut frame. Fun to build. Note behind is metal bench/desk- well used.
> 
> which evolved into function and form- small drawers- a little lower-removable top. Hard maple Top- walnut frame and Big leaf maple adornments. I use it every day I am in shop. It always has something on it. It can be asked Why go to the effort to make it furniture- or the other way to look at it is Hell Why not?? I chose Why not with most of what I build....
> 
> View attachment 118456
> 
> View attachment 118460
> 
> View attachment 118461
> 
> View attachment 118462
> 
> this was a fun project. but it is really not much different then first. just fancier wood and a little more imagination..... sorry to stray- but woodworking should not have rules that are hard and fast. use your imagination.....



now you're just showing off

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan

rocky1 said:


> Snorin and fartin in your sleep may be tough on the old lady, but I don't think it's gonna affect the table nearly as much as a run away chainsaw!


CRAP! It's all a lie, don't believe a word she puts on facebook.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

vegas urban lumber said:


> now you're just showing off



I was hoping we would see more bench's ...........

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

H


Mike1950 said:


> I was hoping we would see more bench's ...........


"Hey, look at my work bench with the inlay Curly maple and a marquetry unicorn on top... I wonder why nobody else showed their work bench?"


Saw horse and plywood, that's why! no pic required

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> H
> 
> "Hey, look at my work bunch with the inlay Curly maple and a marquetry unicorn on top... I wonder why nobody else showed their work bench?"
> 
> 
> Saw horse and plywood, that's why! no pic required



You joke but we use to have some one here with a bald eagle inlaid on work bench. it was incredible. i will find a picture. sawhorse and plywood! I had the same for years and still do for outside

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> H
> 
> "Hey, look at my work bunch with the inlay Curly maple and a marquetry unicorn on top... I wonder why nobody else showed their work bench?"
> 
> 
> Saw horse and plywood, that's why! no pic required





 

Now that is a work bench top!!!! Not Mine- a friend in Southern Georgia.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

I gave it a couple coats of Watco Danish Oil when I finished up the top, though the bench isn't really complete yet, but I have been using it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 118561
> 
> Now that is a work bench top!!!! Not Mine- a friend in Southern Georgia.


I remember that one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

